# STIHL MS 251 C-BE.....ANY THOUGHTS ?



## rustynut (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi guys, got a friend looking at a new saw and i figured who would know better if this was the one ?
pro's or con's on th


----------



## woodhog73 (Feb 26, 2016)

Depends on what the saw will be used for. Its a 45 cc homeowner grade saw. It's better than the ms250 it replaces. Updated air filter, updated anti vibe, etc

If it's anything like the ms250, which I assume it is and even better, then it's a good homeowner saw with average performance. Good for firewood cutting, smaller trees, limbing , and light duty storm clean up.

For the price of the 251 there are better options if your willing to look at other brands.  I'm sure echo has something less costly with a commercial grade construction but not sure.  A great option if your shopping is to look at the Dolmar 421. It's 42cc and has pro construction meaning the cylinder bolts directly onto vertically split magnesium engine cases. The Stihl 251 does not use this construction type, it's a plastic clam shell design. That's not a bad thing mind you, but considering that the saws cost about the same it makes you really think what your money is buying. 

If the cbe is the model with the tool less chain tensioner I think I'd advise against it in favor of the regular stud and bolt. Just simpler, less to go wrong, but perhaps someone with a cbe equipped Stihl can offer personal experience.

I think though if you use the 251 for it's intended purpose you would be fairly happy with it overall.


----------



## MaulMan (Feb 26, 2016)

I've got a MS250c with the toolless chain adjuster.  And I've also got a Husqvarna Rancher 455 and an Echo CS590.  The MS250 is ok.  That's it....just ok.  I haven't had problems with the toolless chain adjuster, in fact I kinda lIke it.  I did have to have the power switch replaced under warranty right after I got it, and it wouldn't oil properly because the oil intake got positioned wrong in the tank.  The fix was simply to push it back into position with a scredriver. Compared to other options I think it's under powered and overpriced and I haven't been impressed with the saw.  

After getting and using the Echo 590 I've been very happy with it.  Bargain price, great power, and no downsides.  The Echo is obviously much bigger (60 cc's) and heavier so they're not really in the same class but they have similar prices.  
I have a friend with a 251 and he's had more serious oiler issues with it.  I'm not sure exactly what was wrong with it, but at first it wouldn't oil then after being in the shop for a week it leaked the whole tank of oil all over the place.  
I'd certainly consider / recommend a 45cc Echo saw as an alternative to the Still MS250 or 251.


----------



## BlackGreyhounds (Feb 26, 2016)

I have an MS251CBE just for the lighter pull start. The Easy2Start, actually works very well. My wife needs it for when I'm not around.  I definitely would NOT get the tool-less tensioner.  It's junk. This saw cuts just fine.  No complaints.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Mar 1, 2016)

My only complaint about my MS250 is that gas goes stale in the tank mysteriously quickly. Leaving it fueled for 2-3 weeks seems to be long enough to make it hard to start, but "fresh" gas even from a can that has been sitting for months will have it start like normal in 3-4 pulls. No other gas-engined equipment I've used is so demanding that I drain the tank, but having to actually follow through on what every manufacturer says to do anyways is a minor inconvenience.

I liked the way it felt in my hands better than the equivalent Husqvarna, and wasn't very familiar with Echo and Dolmar at the time, so I had no qualms about spending the money on the Stihl.

I've never tried the convenience version, but for an extra $40 and 1.1 pounds of weight, the tool less chain tensioner and easy-start features don't interest me, so personally I'd look at the MS-251, instead of the MS-251 C-BE.

I don't know what differences there are between the MS-250 and the MS-251 beyond the small weight difference in the specs, but the local dealer currently has the -251 priced  a bit cheaper than the -250.


----------



## FoxTrotBoogie (Mar 2, 2016)

I dont have a 251, but I do have a 250 that has been through 15-20 cords of wood as it was my primary saw for about 3 years.  My only complaint is the green safety chain it came with which was quickly changed for a full chisel and semi chisel yellow chain.  It runs well, only takes 5-6 pulls on a cold start even after sitting for a couple months.  I would recommend it to anyone as mine has never let me down.


----------

